# How on EARTH????



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

...can one little hedgie pee THAT much on the OUTside of his wheel? :shock: 

How is that even possible? What's he doing...laying in his litterpan and aiming up?? What??? HOW??? :shock:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

FACT: When hedgehogs urinate or defecate they defy the rules of gravity. Hence poop and pee on the backside of the wheel, the roof, under, over, and in between the fleece sheets, the top of the igloo, and under the litter box.


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

I was watching Mocha wheel at the speed of sound last night and all of a sudden I heard plop, her poo flied right off the wheel and onto the side of the liner. :shock:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Just keeping you on your toes. At least mine is since I accidentally smudged poo onto my futon/couch (and the foot I smudged it with). Sigh...


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

pooka dotted said:


> FACT: When hedgehogs urinate or defecate they defy the rules of gravity. Hence poop and pee on the backside of the wheel, the roof, under, over, and in between the fleece sheets, the top of the igloo, and under the litter box.


 :lol:

I laughed so hard when I read this, b/c it's TRUE


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

The whole hedgie thing defies imagination. :roll: 

Everything about them makes little or no sense, really, when you think of it. 

So I don't.

Much happier now  . 

('Course the drugs help, too).


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

MissC said:


> The whole hedgie thing defies imagination. :roll:
> 
> Everything about them makes little or no sense, really, when you think of it.
> 
> ...


Gonna take me a while to be able to not think about the poo-stain on my futon. :?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Quilled1 said:


> Gonna take me a while to be able to not think about the poo-stain on my futon. :?


Try drugs. Worked for me. :?


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> Quilled1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna take me a while to be able to not think about the poo-stain on my futon. :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

S'funny this should come up, just this morning my BF had checked on Ralph and came and said - "not sure what he's been up to but looks like a busy night..."
Me: lots of poop? (apparently that's how i measure a "good" night....hopefully only in Ralph's case.... :? )
BF: Poop??? it's on the wheel, in the wheel, on the towel, in the towel, in the corner, on the corner....i dread to think about looking in his blankie....."


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Thankyou everyone for giving me a laugh! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, sure, we're lamenting and looking for support and CoxMD is laughing. :roll: 

Apparently, someone's wheel isn't poopy enough or someone would be too busy cleaning it to spend time laughing.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Think we need to bring Snarf and Emma over for a visit...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Quilled1 said:


> Think we need to bring Snarf and Emma over for a visit...


 :lol: 
That'd do it and request a bath, poopyboot scrub and nail trim.

See who's laughing then...HA!


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

MissC said:


> Oh, sure, we're lamenting and looking for support and CoxMD is laughing. :roll:
> 
> Apparently, someone's wheel isn't poopy enough or someone would be too busy cleaning it to spend time laughing.


I'm in denial about the condition of my own wheel. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

CoxMD said:


> I'm in denial about the condition of my own wheel. :lol:


 :lol: 
Denial works as well as drugs sometimes. :roll:


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

..this morning when I got up there was a 3 inch long piece of poo that must have flown off her wheel at some point when she was running last night, cause I found it stuck in one long piece about half way up the wall of her cage next to her wheel... not to mention the fact that there were pee-footprints all in front of her wheel and a 'dusting' of poo flakes all over the floor of the cage.. the wheel itself was a mess too, both on the inside of the wheel and across the outside of the wheel too with pee streaks running across it... somehow?!?... so I had to give that a good scrubbing as well.. what a lucky animal that she gets to lay there in her pigloo under her fleece blanket and warm heat lamp and watch me hunch over her cage scrubbing hedgepig poo off of the surfaces of her cage with wet papertowels while she naps all afternoon...*sighs* the joys of hedgehog ownership :/


----------

